# 12 500 foreman GR



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Anything on it? HL sells a kit that says up to 2012, so I assume they are all the same? I want to do a little GR to mine soon


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure on that one man, I'd probably check the micro fiches and/or check with James(extremerancher02).


----------

